# High pitched audio?



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what this is nor why it occurs, but I get a high pitched sound out of my speakers every time I run the scan for artifacts test on my card.  I am running it on a stock radeon 4850 and the test does not produce any errors


----------



## Homeless (Feb 13, 2009)

I stumbled across this answer after receiving my new card vid card today and it did the sme stuff as the old one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkwNXoeOeY

Apparently it's psu related, which means I'm somewhat screwed because I don't have funding to get another one


----------

